# how do i find out what motherboard my pc has



## jpro (Aug 16, 2007)

my first computer any help would be appreciated


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Download And Run Everest


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

To find out your motherboard model and manufacturer, use softwares like Hwinfo, Everest or Sandra, available on Internet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

You could even try dxdiag in the run box. It may show up under system, system model. Mine does anyway.


----------

